# pike fishing on DL



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Alright guys here is my report for the first week of april on dl. the channel was open to the rail road tracks. we caught limits but they were all small. fished for three days caught 30 fish fillied 8. supposed to be there aweek but the weather got to crappy and we had to really work for the small ones we were catching

good luck guys 
duckjunky


----------

